# Sealing End-Grain on Exposed Rafter Tails



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Today's lumber is not your grandfather's lumber.
We seldom see exposed tails here, We always have 2x4 liner across the ends and some times a fascia too all under the sheeting


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

The repairs should've been with pt treated lumber, dry that you can find. Don't seal or epoxy. You want water barrier but open, breathing if water gets to the wood. Only thing I can think of (better than 2-3 coats of paint) is sheet metal cap, kind of loose and open bottom so it can drain and moisture can dry out. Bend your own drip edge with more kick out. If the eave gets gutters, better to add facia. Cover the facia with sheetmetal and install drip edge.


----------



## gatorheel (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish this house had fascia, but they didn't build FL Craftsmen that way, at least not in 1910. The repairs I made were with PT but it's pretty obvious that the renovation rafters were not PT. I didn't even consider that when we built the addition.

I think you've convinced me to see if I can construct a cap if I can make them look good enough. They're small and simple enough that I can do the bends in my sheet metal brake. I am concerned about getting the cuts to look good, without ripples etc. Will give it a shot this weekend and see.


----------



## Peterryan (7 mo ago)

Hi I am reading this thread and wondering about exposed rafters on a shed I’m looking into building. I was thinking of saving cost and having exposed rafters and installing some sort of cap as described but was wondering how yours turned out?


----------

